# My Wife's New Venture



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats a great looking mural. 

Best of luck in the new business


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting and best wishes on the business.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

HAAA....that reminds me of the time my wife wanted me to paint the house. I said no problem, I will paint it any colour you like dear except for ..... hold on..... you got ..... green. I might add the exact same "Sage Green" you have on your wall. So I pulled out commercial sprayer, had it done in 4 hours. No finesse as the windows were being replaced the next week. Best way to do it in my opinion. Best of luck on your wife's new business venture.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

So it's been, what, a week or so, and more painting has happened. She decided to paint the beams white, and I thought we should paint them a darker color. But marriage is all about compromise, so we compromised and painted them white. The new trim we got was pretty cool looking, so her cousins and I convinced her to just leave them bare instead of painting them.


----------

